# bleeding and clot passed



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm not sure how many people will be online with the holidays, but I am praying someone can help me...

I am pregnant with my 5th baby. I've had 1 miscarriage, 1 preemie, and 2 healthy babies.

This morning I woke up and my pajama pants were wet. I went to the bathroom and had bright red blood. It continued, not too heavy, sort of like a light period. I called my midwife and she said it sounded like implantational bleeding, not to worry right now, stay in bed, stay hydrated.

I rested most of the day and the bleeding lightened, but still bright red spotting. Toward afternoon I started having very light cramps, nothing bad at all. But the bleeding got more heavy, like a period. Then I went to the bathroom this evening and I had passed a clot like mass, dark red/brown, about the size of a very large grape. I didn't see anything in it except for dark red/brown mass and blood. After that clot passed, my bleeding nearly stopped completely. Now I have very faint to none light pink spotting. Still little to no cramping at all.

I will see the midwife this week to see what is going on, but I am going to be wondering all night and tomorrow. Can anyone tell me anything....do you think I miscarried or could these symptoms be just part of the implantational bleeding she mentioned? I just am worried about my baby...if I miscarried or if there is a chance the baby could still be ok?

Thank you, thank you to anyone that might have some insight.

Peace.


----------



## tiffany21074 (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry you are going through that, it is very stressful. i had the same thing this pregnancy, bleeding for several days that turned out fine. i hope things are the same way for you. hopefully your midwife will be able to help you sort this out.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Tiffany, did you have any clot material or just bleeding?

Thanks so much for replying! I still have some hope that things might be ok.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I just paged my midwife. She said that there is a *chance* that I did not miscarry, although she says now that it is sounding more that way because of the bright red blood and then the clot material that passed. However, she said that she has had women that have bled a lot early in pregnancy and were fine. I have a sliver of hope now that perhaps things still might be ok, but I'm just so worried about it. I feel so in limbo, not sure if things are ok with my baby or not.

She said she'll do an ultrasound on Tuesday and then we'll know more if the baby is ok or not. Its going to feel like a long wait.







:

I'd be thankful still to hear from anyone that might have experienced this and if you miscarried or were ok?

Thank you so much to anyone willing to share or help further


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't want to get your hopes up, but I did bleed like that with all my pregnancies. I can't remember what it's called, but a blot clot gets stuck between the placenta and the wall of the uterus and all my babies were born just fine. With my third dd, I bled for weeks - and it was alot! I think it was like from 6-16 weeks that I bled...and it was a little heavier than a perioud.








. Please keep us updated


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I had on at 7 weeks, what came out of me was like a kidney bean and hard had tissue around it, I took it to the ER and the doc said it was a clot and I was having a threatened miss, could happen could not happen, a week later I had a US and she could find nothing. No other stuff besides blood came out of me after the bean shaped thing, so I know the ER doc was wrong and it was the baby. Can anyone come check to see if you cervix(I think that part) is closed, I was told when I thought I was having a miss with DS2 that it was closed so not to worry. I did bleed like a period before I had the miss and they said my cervix, if that the right part







can't remember, was a bit open. I really hope and pray everything is okay with you, just cause that happened to me please don't worry it's happening to you.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you mamas, I appreciate you all so much. Just knowing you care means a lot right now. I'll just have to take it easy and wait until Tues. I will keep you posted, thank you!

It is reassuring that others have had heavy bleeding and things were fine. ilovemy2ds, thanks for sharing too. I am sorry about your loss. I had a miscarriage about 5 years ago and I had the same kidney bean type clot, I think it was the baby, too. This time I looked all over that big clot that just came out tonight...sorry I know that sounds gross...but I wanted to be sure there was no baby in it. I found nothing like I saw with my previous misc...so maybe?? I don't know, I'll just have to wait. Meanwhile I'm thankful that the bleeding has lightened. I just hope things are ok.

Thanks so much mamas, for the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Just try to hang in there







I know it is so so hard, not knowing.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

It really is hard to wait. Hold on to your hope while preparing for the worst, if you can. Who knows what Tuesday will bring, but I am hoping for a miracle for you.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you everyone. Just one more night to wait through. Still bleeding.







:

We'll see tomorrow. I hope things are ok, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Difficult feeling.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

I am praying for you!!!!!


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you soooo much. That means so much to me.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Hoping for the best tomorrow.

Keri


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Any update yet?


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, and it's so hard not knowing exactly what's going on. I hope things went okay today. Let us know.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Thinking of you tonight. I hope you got good news today.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I just got home a few hours ago. I had to wait until today because the midwife's ultrasound tech wasn't in yesterday. She said I could have it done at the hospital if I wanted it done that day, but I said I'd rather wait until today and have her tech do it. I just didn't want it done at a cold hospital by someone I don't know.

She said I had a complete misc. I didn't know it would hurt me so much. Not the physical pain, but that empty feeling. I came home and my husband and I just looked around the livingroom. My mom had taken my other children to her place for the day, yet the livingroom was covered in their toys. All I could think is that this is the home my baby was supposed to come home to next September, and those were the toys it would someday play with, too.

I wanted this baby so bad. I just cried. I am so glad my dh was with me. We looked at the two preg. tests I took last week. All we have left of the baby is the two pink lines on the test sticks. I never even found the baby with this misc. even though I looked each time I bled.

It sounds cliche, but things do happen for a reason. My baby had a purpose in coming, for however short a time it was, and I am grateful for the time I held and loved my baby within me. I'm still its mama. I thank God for the little ones that do still fill my arms and heart. We won't forget the little ones not with us but that we love just as much.

Thank you so, so, so much for all the prayers and encouragement, mamas. I can't tell you what it meant to me, what it means to me. I didn't tell too many people we know personally, and somehow you all, the ones I've never "met" in person...your thoughts and prayers met the most to me over the past few days. It was here I came in the middle of the night to post and worry and wonder. I love you all here at MDC.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (In the name of God, who is Most Gracious, Most Merciful)

Peace, Shalom, Salaam,
Salihah


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I had already joined the September 2007 due date club here at MDC...should I post that I'm not in the group anymore or would that be inappropriate? I don't want to freak anyone out or make them worried about their own babies. Maybe I should just unsub from that thread and not post anymore, I don't know if anyone would notice since its such a new group. Just wouldn't want to do something that would bother other mamas.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm so sorry







Thank you for updating us.









I think it's ok to let your dd club know. I'm sure they would all want to be there and support you.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

oh, I am so sorry. I just had a m/c in July. It hurts so much.

Rest up and know that it was nothing you did.

Best wishes and lots of HUGS!


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you sooo much everyone, you guys are the best.









Honestly, I just feel really numb right now. I'm just posting here on MDC and trying not to think. My dh is home today to be with me, but he's keeping busy by rearranging the livingroom for no reason than that he's home to comfort me, but I'm glued to MDC.

I did want to share this, though. Someone gave it to me when I had my last misc and it was something I saved. The author is unknown...

"To My Baby...

Is it proper to cry for a baby too small for a coffin? Yes, I think it is.

Does God have a purpose of love and care for you, my tiny baby? Yes, I know so.

There is so much I don't know about you, my child...he? she? quiet? restless? Will I recognize someone I knew so little, yet loved so much? Yes, I think I will.

Can we say that your life was worth nothing because your stay so short? No, I think not.

Ah, sweet small child, can I say that loving you is like loving God...loving, yet not seeing, not holding, not touching or caressing, separated by the chasm of time? No tombstone marks your sojourn, only God recorded your name. Yet I love you for always, my baby you will always be."


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

So sorry


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

I am so sorry. I have been praying for you and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I am part of the sept ddc too and I think it is okay to post this there. We are here for you and to give you love and support. So sorry once again.


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.







I've been where you are, and it hurts so much. Much love to you right now.


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. May you find comfort in your time of sadness.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

I am so sad for your loss. I am praying that you heal and feel the love and support of your family all around you.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you so much to everyone. It is truly amazing how those I don't know personally have been the greatest source of support to me through this...perhaps it's because I can sit and talk to you guys in my pajamas, with my laptop, in bed with my tears. You all mean so much to me.

I posted some of my feelings on my blog:
http://findingsalihah.blogspot.com/2...blog-post.html

There is more I want to share, today has been soooo hard, but I should go over to the Loss tribe rather than this, the preg. tribe.

All my love to all of you, and the deepest thanks and appreciation from all my heart.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Oops! I guess I'm already in this tribe, lol!







: Good.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I was going to post this on my blog, but thought it might be too personal for everyone that reads that. Here I'm among like-minded mamas...so I feel better posting it here in this thread that started in trying to save my baby.

28 Dec 06

I hold you on my finger and against my skin. You are perfectly formed to me, regardless that your life was so short. God makes no mistakes, you were no mistake, nor the length of your sojourn here. You are beautiful and I love you.

As I hold you, I feel my breasts fill with milk and I feel that familiar warmth come over me. That is what happens when nursing mamas hold their babies. Milk for one of your brothers still here, I wish it was also milk for you. Holding you, so tiny, still has the same response as holding your brother.

You are tiny, yet perfect on my fingertip, and my body swells with love. I love you my perfect, precious baby. Thank you for the blessed time you were in me, I know you are always mine.

Died 24 Dec 2006
Born 28 Dec 2006


----------

